# Xúc ngay 5 quạt trần mini giá rẻ 2001



## Dung Thủy (19/7/21)

Xúc ngay 5 quạt trần mini giá rẻ 2001

Top 5 mẫu quạt trần mini giá rẻ nhất đang được nhiều quý khách hàng tin dùng sẽ được Quạt Nhật 2T tổng hợp bằng bài viết dưới đây:
1. Quạt trần KDK T60DW 5 cánh:
Quạt Trần KDK T60DW 5 cánh cùng màu sắc xám ghi đem lại vẻ đẹp sang trọng cho kiến trúc hiện đại và rất hài hòa cùng các thiết bị khác trong ngôi nhà của bạn.

•    Tặng gói bảo hành vàng 3 tháng trị giá 1.000.000 VND.
•    Miễn phí lắp đặt chính hãng KDK trị giá 250.000 VND.
•    Miễn phí khảo sát tại nhà trị giá 150.000 VND.
Được tích hợp động cơ DC Quạt trần có khả năng tiết kiệm điện vượt trội chỉ bằng 50% điện năng của động cơ AC thông thường. Không những thế quạt treo trần mini còn có động cơ DC còn giúp thay đổi tốc độ quạt linh hoạt với 9 tốc độ gió phù hợp với mọi thời tiết.
>> Xem thêm: Top 8 mẫu quạt trần đẹp nhất.
2. Quạt trần KDK R48SP 3 cánh:
Quạt trần KDK R48SP 3 cánh chạy êm, nhiều cấp độ gió, bền và tiện dụng, thiết kế sang trọng phù hợp với mọi không gian. hoạt động thông minh tiết kiệm điện.

•    Tặng gói bảo hành vàng 3 tháng trị giá 1.000.000 VND.
•    Miễn phí lắp đặt chính hãng KDK trị giá 250.000 VND.
•    Miễn phí khảo sát tại nhà trị giá 150.000 VND.
Quạt trần KDK 3 cánh đi kèm điều khiển từ xa đem lại sự tiện dụng cho người dùng. Quạt có 3 tốc độ gió lan tỏa làn gió mát khắp 4 hướng trong gian phòng có diện tích lớn. Ngoài ra, quạt trần mini này hỗ trợ thêm chế độ ngủ tích hợp trên điều khiển. Khi vận hành không tạo tiếng ồn khó chịu, làn gió mát thoang thoảng sẽ đưa bạn vào giấc ngủ an nhiên.
3. Quạt trần KDK V60WK 5 cánh:
Quạt trần KDK V60WK 5 cánh được sản xuất tại Malaysia với công nghệ Nhật bản, quạt có điều khiển từ xa kết hợp cùng cảm biến nhiệt độ thay đổi tốc độ gió theo nhiệt độ phòng.

•    Quạt trần mini giá rẻ này được tặng gói bảo hành vàng 3 tháng trị giá 1.000.000 VND.




•    Miễn phí lắp quạt treo trần hiện đại đặt chính hãng KDK trị giá 250.000 VND.
•    Miễn phí khảo sát tại nhà trị giá các kiểu quạt trần cao cấp  150.000 VND.
Quạt trần 5 cánh này thiết kế dành cho những căn nhà chung cư có trần thấp với 5 cánh khỏe khoắn, hình thức bắt mắt, sang trọng và quý phái để giúp tôn lên vẻ đẹp độc đáo cho căn phòng.
Được trang bị 2 vòng bi bôi trơn vĩnh cửu(không cần bảo dưỡng và tra dầu mỡ định kì). Quạt trần KDK hứa hẹn sẽ đem lại một không gian yên tĩnh khi hoạt động cùng Với 7 cấp độ gió khác nhau bạn có thể thoải mái lựa chọn tốc độ phù hợp với điều kiện thời tiết, không gian phòng. Ngoài ra quạt trần KDK 5 cánh còn có chế độ gió tự nhiên tạo cảm giác như tận hưởng làn gió tự nhiên không khô khan mà dịu nhẹ, thoáng mát một cách thoải mái, dễ chịu nhất.
4. Quạt trần Panasonic F60UFN 5 cánh:
Quạt trần Panasonic F60UFN 5 cánh với công nghệ nhật bản nhà máy được đặt tại malaysia là thương hiệu quạt trần được ưu chuộng tại việt nam.

Panasonic F60UFN Sử dụng công nghệ 1/F Yuragi có chức năng thay đổi vận tốc gió luân chuyển giống gió tự nhiên, tạo cảm giác dễ chịu cho người sử dụng.
Quạt trần Panasonic có chức năng hẹn giờ tiện dụng giúp người sử dụng chủ động hơn và cũng an toàn hơn, người dùng sẽ không còn thấy bất tiện khi phải thức dậy giữa chừng để tắt quạt. Mua quạt giá rẻ trang bị điều khiển từ xa có màn hình LCD. Với tốc độ, bộ đếm thời gian và các lựa chọn chế độ hiển thị rõ ràng, chiếc điều khiển này sẽ cực kì dễ dàng và thuận tiện cho bạn vận hành.
5. Quạt trần Panasonic F60WWK 5 cánh:
Quạt trần Panasonic F60WWK 5 cánh được tối ưu hóa cho hiệu suất hoạt động cao, độ ồn thấp và tiết kiệm điện. Các cánh quạt được thiết kế đặc biệt cho lượng gió tản đều, rộng mà không chém vào không khí do đó không tạo ra tiếng ồn. Mô tơ của quạt chạy rất êm và ổn định.

Người tiêu dùng luôn lựa chọn và tin dùng sản phẩm quạt trần panasonic 5 cánh một phần bởi nó được thiết kế rất sang trọng, tinh tế và hiện đại với độ bền cao, phù hợp với mọi không gian nội thất. Với màu trắng viền bạc nổi bật, thiết kế 5 cánh khỏe khoắn và tinh tế, panasonic F-60WWK chắc chắn sẽ làm tôn thêm vẻ đẹp sang trọng và hiện đại cho không gian phòng bạn.
Trên đây Quạt Nhật 2T đã tổng hợp những kiểu quạt trần mini giá rẻ nhất hiện nay. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage quatnhatcom hoặc liên hệ hotline 0395.519.899 để tư vấn hỗ trợ.


----------

